# Prayers for my oldest daughter and my family



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

God provides us with many joys in our life such as yesterday my youngest daughter getting engaged. In life however we have sorrow as well and as I have posted on here my oldest daughter became recently pregnant with twins. She started experiencing pain so she went to get an emergency Ultra Sound and the results shown that one of the babies had passed in the womb. Needless to say she and her husband are completely devastated by this news as is the rest of the family. From the Ultra Sound the other baby is fine which is a blessing.  So if any of you could lift her up during this time of sorrow that she may find some comfort I would really appreciate this. Also as a Mom if you could lift me up to give me the strength to provide to her whatever she needs during all of this, I would really appreciate that as well.

Thank You, Sarah


----------



## Becky1951 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 24, 2022)

Sarah, I'm so sad to hear about your daughter's loss, she and her husband are heartbroken I'm sure.  I'm very happy to hear that their other baby is still okay, I hope the birth is without problems and they can find some comfort in their new baby in the future.  Thinking of you, your daughter and the rest of your family.  Difficult news to accept, but thankfully your daughter's health is not in danger.  You are in my thoughts, sending love and warm comfort your way.


----------



## Pinky (Jan 24, 2022)

Thinking of your daughter and family


----------



## hollydolly (Jan 24, 2022)

Sarah... I feel your pain as a mum, and your daughters' pain as a future mum, on the loss of one of her babies..

Thankfully one of the babies seem to be strong and thriving, and may this be always the case... Good wishes and hopes for the future for you all..

Remember...“Hardships often prepare ordinary people for an extraordinary destiny.” – C.S. Lewis


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## Pink Biz (Jan 24, 2022)




----------



## JustBonee (Jan 24, 2022)

So sorry   for your sadness and loss  Sarah    ... may  the future birth of the other baby bring your family  joy.


----------



## Sassycakes (Jan 24, 2022)

I am so sorry to hear this, my Mom lost my twin in her second month. Surprisingly she carried me full term and I weighed 7lbs 14 ounces at birth. Sending prayers to your family that all goes well.


----------



## Geezer Garage (Jan 24, 2022)

All the best in moving forward. Sending you fair winds and good sailing. Mike


----------



## RadishRose (Jan 24, 2022)

My prayer for you all has been offered, Sarah.


----------



## Chris21E (Jan 24, 2022)

Joining all...Lifting your family


----------



## jujube (Jan 24, 2022)

So sorry to hear this. She and your family will be in my thoughts.


----------



## palides2021 (Jan 24, 2022)

Dear Sarah,

I am so sorry to hear this. I know it's not a good feeling to receive this news of one's baby dying in the womb. My sister had twins also, and the same thing happened to her. Before they found out, I had a dream of being in the hospital and walking into a room and there were two beds, and in one bed, there was a living baby, and in the other bed, a baby that was blue and not breathing. I didn't understand what that meant until the next day when my sister told me she lost one of the babies. We were all saddened by the news. Yes, it was devastating, but the baby that lived has given us so much joy. He was born with cerebral palsy, but it was mild. He is now 6 foot four inches, handsome, married and living a normal life. Praise the Lord.

Your daughter and her baby are in my prayers.


----------



## Gaer (Jan 24, 2022)

Yes, Prayers to heal the sadness.  It's sent.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 24, 2022)

I'm so sorry that your daughter and her husband lost one of their babies. My condolences to your family. I will certainly pray for their comfort and that the other child will continue to be healthy.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 24, 2022)

You are new here, but yet I feel like I've known you a long time.  I wish the best for you and all your family.


----------



## MickaC (Jan 24, 2022)

So sorry to hear of your loss.
God gives, and taketh away.
One miracle is with all of you to love.
God has the other miracle with him, now, but still is loved by him and all of you.
My deepest sympathies.


----------



## Warrigal (Jan 24, 2022)

My prayer is for the yet living baby that he/she be born safely and breathe the fresh air and for you, Rah-Rah that you be strong for your daughter and find words of comfort and encouragement. Finally, for the young mother to be that she may find peace and serenity as her pregnancy continues to term and know the joy of holding her first born to the breast. May God hold all of you in the palm of his hand. Amen.


----------



## Jace (Jan 24, 2022)

May you and your daughter be able to handle all that has happened.
Believe!


----------



## CinnamonSugar (Jan 24, 2022)

Praying for your daughter, @Rah-Rah and the health of the little life she carries under her heart


----------



## Rah-Rah (Jan 24, 2022)

Thank You all for your prayers for my daughter and my family. I just spent some time with her and she is doing better than I expected. Her husband is also with her so that is good. I truly appreciate all the prayers and kind words.


----------



## officerripley (Jan 24, 2022)

Oh so sorry to hear this, my thoughts and deepest condolences.


----------

